# Acces DD bootcamp Windows 10



## ggkameleon (28 Mai 2017)

Bonjour, une question j'ai windows 10 installé par bootcamp sur 1 partition de mon second DD 7200t/m mon système osx est sur mon SSD puis j'utilise 1 troisième SHD usb 3.0 pour mes médias. 

Le soucis lorsque je démarre sur Windows 10 il m'est impossible d'accéder à aucun disques durs ? Du coup je n'ai accès qu'au 250Go alloué pour bootcamp. 

Je ne comprends pas lorsque j'utilisais bootcamp avec Windows 7 je pouvais accéder à tous mes disques que ce soit SSD SHD ou DD. Et ce sans utiliser aucun soft paragon ou autre. 

Si quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer comment faire apparaître mes DD sous Windows 10 serai la bienvenue.


----------

